# Affordable Rental



## Tony030381 (Oct 1, 2010)

I am moving from the US to Dubai. I will be working in the Downtown district area. Does anyone know where I can get an affordable 1 bedroom flat. Would living in Sharja be cheaper and how long would the commute be to Dubai in the morning hours.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

the rent now in Dubai is much cheaper then what it was before, living in Sharjah is cheap but the commute is a hassle with the traffic, you can find nice places in Bur Dubai and Deira if your looking to go cheap, the Marina area would cost a little more then Bur Dubai or Deira but its a nice community there


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

what is your budget ?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Do you mean Downtown as in Bur Dubai or Downtown Burj Khalifa????

Dubai Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in Dubai, Classifieds in Dubai with Dubizzle.com


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Do you mean Downtown as in Bur Dubai or Downtown Burj Khalifa????


that's my question as well, i live in downtown burj khalifa and the rents are between 50k to 100k or so for studios/single bedrooms i think.


----------



## Tony030381 (Oct 1, 2010)

*Affordable Rent*

It's located in downtown Bur Dubai.


----------



## Tony030381 (Oct 1, 2010)

rsinner said:


> what is your budget ?


 Budget would be about $1000 per month, hopefully that wont be sharing the space with anyone, but not sure what to expect


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If your budget is USD 1000 a month, you will only be able to share an apartment with someone in the nicer area of Bur Dubai. Try searching for apartments behind Burjuman.

I'm curious though, if you're moving from the States and have a budget of only USD 1000 a month for accommodation, is the entire pay package really worth the move?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

For $1000 a month, you can get a studio in Bur Dubai (I had a friend who was paying 60K Dhs per annum in 2008 for a studio in the Silver Sands area. Am sure that the rents would be c. 40K Dhs by now)


----------

